# Need good wishes...



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Need some good luck and good vibes here. Spent most of yesterday trying to trap a momma cat and her surviving kitten...they must be starving...but still won't come to the trap. We're praying today they show up. I have to work, but my buddie-volunteer is going back to stay most of the day... The cat/kitten will come here and stay in my foster-room and then Don and I will take them to the vets this Friday to get checked out and vaccinated. Wish us luck.... :thumb


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Janice, I'm praying for you! Do you have the trap well camoflauged? I know I'm not dealing with a beginner, by any means, but some cats are more cautious than others. I so hope you can rescue them soon. You are so thoughtful to care for them as you do.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

A blanket over the trap and a thin towel on the bottom can help. some ferals will not walk on the bars.

I had luck catching cats with fancy feast fish and shrimp. It is strong scented and most cats go ga ga for it. Good luck.  

I caught one hard to catch last tom, took a year.. with a bowl of milk 8O with I tried that first! :?


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> Janice, I'm praying for you! Do you have the trap well camoflauged? I know I'm not dealing with a beginner, by any means, but some cats are more cautious than others. I so hope you can rescue them soon. You are so thoughtful to care for them as you do.


Thanks Jeanie.....Yes, the trap is camoflauged...and we always use stinky tuna or sardines. Find those work the best...but she was a no show yesterday. I hope nothing has happened to them... Today is another day, so hopefully...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, I hope so, Janice!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Well...sadly they have not shown up. This was not a feral colony, so nobody is feeding them....it's so cold here too... it just really bothers me. Hopefully in the next few days they come back....


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Keep trying. Last night I saw a fluffy orange kitty at my back porch. I had seen him/her several weeks ago but every time I approach, it runs off down to the woods.
I just keep calling 'here, kitty, kitty' to get it used to my voice. Last night it trotted off rather than run. Progress, but I hope it is a boy cat...

I have two outside kitties (who were both there at the time of this sighting) and there was no yowling going on...so that is good. There was food in the outdoor bowl so I expect orange-kitty to keep coming back.

Good luck with those two,
h


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

Once you get a feeding scheduale going they will come like clockwork. My friend had a managed colony living in her yard, she has 15!


----------

